# Help me pick a cheap Ipod LOD to 3.5mm



## nismohks

First i just want to say that i live in Australia and that i can not order from Headroom, TTVJ etc unless the store has international shipping at decent rates.

 So atm, kinda stuck since theres not many retailers in Australia that sell this kind of stuff.

 only place i found was Headphonia who sell the ZY Ipod dock for AUS$65:
ZY: iPod Dock | Headphonic: Australian Headphone Specialists: Buy Etymotic, Alessandro, Audio Technica, Ultimate Ears, Talisman, Meier Audio and more

 So here are my alternatives:

 1) C&C Mini Crystal US$34.50 but are out of stock





head.com: C&C Mini Crystal interconnect cable 

 2) Ebay LOD #1 US$34 incl shipping





IPOD LINE OUT DOCK WITH CABLE & PLUG (BLACK COLOR) - eBay Other, Audio Cables Connectors, A V Accessories Cables, Consumer Electronics. (end time 14-May-08 09:47:21 AEST)

 3) Ebay LOD #2 US$~60




iPOD LINE OUT DOCK CABLE TO 1/8 HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER-B2 - eBay Other, Audio Cables Connectors, A V Accessories Cables, Consumer Electronics. (end time 12-May-08 10:54:16 AEST)

 From the same seller they sell another version they are both the same price. It seems they are all the microshar cables? Are they real? They have the B2/W2 where b/w is black and white. Then they have the B4/W4 as below

iPOD LINE OUT DOCK CABLE TO 1/8 HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER-B4 - eBay, Other Portable Audio, Portable Audio Video, Consumer Electronics. (end time 09-May-08 14:13:17 AEST)






 4) Ebay LOD #3 US$~28




iPod Line Out Dock Cable Headphone Stereo PC Amplifier - eBay Other, Audio Cables Connectors, A V Accessories Cables, Consumer Electronics. (end time 13-May-08 12:05:34 AEST)



 So here i am. Has anyone used any of those and what comments does anyone have on them?

 Which would offer the best performance/price ratio? Or if there are any alternatives, please post them here and i will look into it. 

 i will be using it with my Ipod classic 160 and a Corda 2Move

 Thanks


----------



## Lil' Knight

Love this one


----------



## monolith

stevenkelby, a known cable maker on these forums (under that user name). He'll make a cable of comprable and most likely better quality for what I'd consider a much more reasonable price, and moreover will make it to your specifications. 

 That's the way to go. There are other well known cable makers, but he's in Australia as well, so it'll save time and shipping costs. I have two of his LODs and they're of exceptional quality.


----------



## nismohks

OoOo more head-fiers in aus!

 what would be the best point of contact for him? just a PM? also what do his LODs look like?

 i want something that looks a bit nice too.

 @lil' Knight i take it that you are using that? how is the build quality? it looks a bit.... weak? it is a good price though


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nismohks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OoOo more head-fiers in aus!

 what would be the best point of contact for him? just a PM? also what do his LODs look like?

 i want something that looks a bit nice too.

 @lil' Knight i take it that you are using that? how is the build quality? it looks a bit.... weak? it is a good price though_

 

PM, yeah.

 They look like whatever you ask him to make it look like. That's the beauty of getting one made. The other thing is that most commercially available LODs are way too long to practically use with a portable setup. They get in the way. It's good to be able to get one at a proper length.


----------



## nismohks

yeh fair enuf,

 i pmed him but no reply yet

 i sortta want one soonish too as my amp will be arriving shortly


----------



## nismohks

anyonehave any comments about the ones i posted above?


----------



## filipelli

Those are nice, but they look loooooooooooong.


 Get one custom made. Just easier to carry around, and keep your rig PORTABLE.


----------



## nismohks

what is an ideal length?

 the microshar cables to seem a bit long though... 6" length and 8" end to end.... thats quite ridiculous.

 the one with the flat cable is just under 6" long but not sure if that is end to end or not

 and omg, that last one is 25cm long.... well that just got kicked out from my list...

 also, how are the ZY cables? they look nice, but are they any good? 

 ps. ive been hearing about these Cryo something cables. Are they good?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nismohks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OoOo more head-fiers in aus!

 what would be the best point of contact for him? just a PM? also what do his LODs look like?

 i want something that looks a bit nice too.

 @lil' Knight i take it that you are using that? how is the build quality? it looks a bit.... weak? it is a good price though_

 

I don't think that LOD is week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's is ultra-flexible and look cool.

 Steve is always a nicest headfi-er IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can do the interconnects and LODS myself but still decide to get one from him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His cables are really works.
 About the cryo wires, I've tried recable my KSC35 with Jena cryoed, and the result is really, really satisfied. It improves the detail which goes away in the KSC35 and open the soundstage very wide. Moreover it's very flexible.

 For your pics, here's some of his LOD


----------



## nismohks

wow that looks really sweet!

 now im just waiting for steve to get back to me


----------



## Masticore

Is the usb connector just for charging or can you also use it for transfering song?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Masticore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the usb connector just for charging or can you also use it for transfering song?_

 

They can both charge and sync, but it'll be damn difficult to solder all the four pins to the usb connector.


----------



## Masticore

So that lod that stevens sells, does it both charge or sync or just charge as standard?


----------



## nismohks

i think what he means is that although technically it could be used for syncing as well, it is mainly used for charging only.

 this may be because it would take up even more room to wire up the extra usb connections and make things even more complicated. 

 it is entirely possible that you can get a custom one made up with that function as well i think. just that most people are fine without it and therefore will save from the extra complications.

 maybe it could be because of the extra quality wiring that takes up most of the space.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Masticore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So that lod that stevens sells, does it both charge or sync or just charge as standard?_

 

It can be charged by the Moto Razer charger, and by synced by the mini-usb cable. It took me hours to solder all the pins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Damn difficult because the pins are always in the ready-to-break state.


----------



## nismohks

can anyone explain a few key terms for me?

 i keep hearing the same things over and over again, ie:

 1) cryo dock
 2) jena 22g 18g
 3) cry silver
 4) Neutrik Nickel
 5) IMOD enabled LOD 
 6) # of strands on a dock. some have 3, some 4 and some with mixed wires. If for example a LOD had 2 jena and 2 cryo silver, what does that mean? why are some copper and some silver and what are they connected to?

 THanks


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nismohks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can anyone explain a few key terms for me?

 i keep hearing the same things over and over again, ie:

 1) cryo dock
 2) jena 22g 18g
 3) cry silver
 4) Neutrik Nickel
 5) IMOD enabled LOD 
 6) # of strands on a dock. some have 3, some 4 and some with mixed wires. If for example a LOD had 2 jena and 2 cryo silver, what does that mean? why are some copper and some silver and what are they connected to?

 THanks_

 

1. The "cryo dock" is an LOD sold by ALO Audio, made from cryo treated copper wire. The cryo treatment process is alleged to offer sonic benefits. Alleged.

 2. Jena (Jena Labs, specifically) is a company that sells cryo treated copper wires. ALO cryo docks use their copper wire. 22g and 18g refer to guage sizes (thicknesses) of the wire. The smaller the number, the thicker the wire.

 3. *cryo silver. Same deal as cryo copper.

 4. Neutrik makes connectors and jacks that get used in cables frequently, and some of them are nickel plated.

 5. The iMod is a modified iPod from Red Wine Audio. When a 5/5.5G iPod is "iModded", capacitors are required in the signal path that don't fit inside the iPod's slim case. Accordingly, ALO provides LODs that have these capacitors built into the signal path (inside the dock connector part of the LOD). Those are the so called iMod enabled LODs. Don't get one if you're not using an iMod.

 6. Some people claim that different kinds of wire sound different, and as such cables are made with these tastes in mind. For example, I believe ALO audio has a line of cables called Cryo X Silver that uses cryo copper wires in conjunction with pure silver wires. My personal opinion is that this is all nonsense, but nevertheless many claim sonic differences between the materials. As for what it means technically, the dock needs at least three wires: right, left and ground. The four wire docks generally double up on ground (though I don't know what if any effect this has). Again, using different materials for the channels versus the ground implies the expectation of a sonic effect, but I very much doubt there is one.


 I have two LODs. One made with Canare Starquad cable (pretty standard stuff, regular copper I believe, nothing fancy) and one with Jena cryo copper cable. I can attest to there being no audible difference between them.


----------



## nismohks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1. The "cryo dock" is an LOD sold by ALO Audio, made from cryo treated copper wire. The cryo treatment process is alleged to offer sonic benefits. Alleged.

 2. Jena (Jena Labs, specifically) is a company that sells cryo treated copper wires. ALO cryo docks use their copper wire. 22g and 18g refer to guage sizes (thicknesses) of the wire. The smaller the number, the thicker the wire.

 3. *cryo silver. Same deal as cryo copper.

 4. Neutrik makes connectors and jacks that get used in cables frequently, and some of them are nickel plated.

 5. The iMod is a modified iPod from Red Wine Audio. When a 5/5.5G iPod is "iModded", capacitors are required in the signal path that don't fit inside the iPod's slim case. Accordingly, ALO provides LODs that have these capacitors built into the signal path (inside the dock connector part of the LOD). Those are the so called iMod enabled LODs. Don't get one if you're not using an iMod.

 6. Some people claim that different kinds of wire sound different, and as such cables are made with these tastes in mind. For example, I believe ALO audio has a line of cables called Cryo X Silver that uses cryo copper wires in conjunction with pure silver wires. My personal opinion is that this is all nonsense, but nevertheless many claim sonic differences between the materials.


 I have two LODs. One made with Canare Starquad cable (pretty standard stuff, regular copper I believe, nothing fancy) and one with Jena cryo copper cable. I can attest to there being no audible difference between them._

 


 BRAVO. 

 mate that is a perfect post and i could NOT HAVE asked for anything better !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 perfect, much appreciated!


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nismohks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BRAVO. 

 mate that is a perfect post and i could NOT HAVE asked for anything better !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 perfect, much appreciated!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My pleasure. See this post for pictures of my rig that used one of stevenkelby's LODs.


----------



## alan_g

i need a mini to mini with the right angled plugs,would steven be able to do one of these?


----------



## filipelli

^yes he can do anything


----------



## ratdog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1. The "cryo dock" is an LOD sold by ALO Audio, made from cryo treated copper wire. The cryo treatment process is alleged to offer sonic benefits. Alleged.

 2. Jena (Jena Labs, specifically) is a company that sells cryo treated copper wires. ALO cryo docks use their copper wire. 22g and 18g refer to guage sizes (thicknesses) of the wire. The smaller the number, the thicker the wire.

 3. *cryo silver. Same deal as cryo copper.

 4. Neutrik makes connectors and jacks that get used in cables frequently, and some of them are nickel plated.

 5. The iMod is a modified iPod from Red Wine Audio. When a 5/5.5G iPod is "iModded", capacitors are required in the signal path that don't fit inside the iPod's slim case. Accordingly, ALO provides LODs that have these capacitors built into the signal path (inside the dock connector part of the LOD). Those are the so called iMod enabled LODs. Don't get one if you're not using an iMod.

 6. Some people claim that different kinds of wire sound different, and as such cables are made with these tastes in mind. For example, I believe ALO audio has a line of cables called Cryo X Silver that uses cryo copper wires in conjunction with pure silver wires. My personal opinion is that this is all nonsense, but nevertheless many claim sonic differences between the materials. As for what it means technically, the dock needs at least three wires: right, left and ground. The four wire docks generally double up on ground (though I don't know what if any effect this has). Again, using different materials for the channels versus the ground implies the expectation of a sonic effect, but I very much doubt there is one.


 I have two LODs. One made with Canare Starquad cable (pretty standard stuff, regular copper I believe, nothing fancy) and one with Jena cryo copper cable. I can attest to there being no audible difference between them._

 

Thanks Mono...this cleared up alot of questions I had. One of the most informative posts I've seen in awhile.


----------



## ratdog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Love this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 


 Lil' Knight,

 How long is the cable? Someone said 6 inches but it doesn't look that long to me. This looks really nice I was set on the Head Direct ZY Zn7 but now I'm thinking of picking this up. Performance is good?


----------



## gilency

I recently bought a low profile LOD which is also iPhone ready from Punnisher. I have not seen LODs that small anywhere else. If you are looking for a good quality and small LOD, this is it.


----------



## klekk

Is this any good?

New silver plated LOD cable for iphone, ipod, i-touch - eBay (item 270547850716 end time Mar-21-10 00:41:51 PDT)


----------



## weibby

good enough.


----------



## Shauntell47

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ratdog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lil' Knight,

 How long is the cable? Someone said 6 inches but it doesn't look that long to me. This looks really nice I was set on the Head Direct ZY Zn7 but now I'm thinking of picking this up. Performance is good?_

 

This cables' length is perfect for a portable amp setup... Although I can't say much about the performance, since this is the only LOD i've owned, i can attest to its durability...

 You can bend it how much you want, it won't break...


----------



## pogodrummer

Quote: 





gilency said:


> I recently bought a low profile LOD which is also iPhone ready from Punnisher. I have not seen LODs that small anywhere else. If you are looking for a good quality and small LOD, this is it.


 


  hey where did you buy them?


----------

